# Well I am on Kindle Fire watch again ....



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

My Fire decided to have issues with the charge port, again.  I have had a few of times of difficulty getting my Fire to recognize the charger is in the port and the latest on Saturday nothing I did was working, I even tried my DD's charger.  So I contacted Kindle CS and spoke with a very nice lady, Tracey, who very kindly arranged to have another Fire sent to me.  It should be here on Wednesday.  The charger cable is very loose and I can move it up and down and side ways, Tracey says this is not normal.  The funny thing is that after waiting about a minute for CS to pickup as soon as Tracey answered the phone the charger decided to activate and start charging (it had been plugged in for about 5 minutes).  Since this wasn't the first time of charging issues she said that my "FireStorm" needed to be replaced.

Tracey was very helpful with a couple of other questions/issues I've had with FireStorm and explained why I was having those issues.  (Software limitations) nothing that I need and can't get along without.

Love my FireStorm and am thinking about keeping the name but don't want to jinx the new one, any thoughts?


----------



## teachmath912 (Dec 10, 2011)

I just got my replacement Kindle Fire last Thursday for the exact same reason!
Every time I plug this new one in, I hold my breath that it will charge...


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Love my FireStorm and am thinking about keeping the name but don't want to jinx the new one, any thoughts?


Fire-less?  ....I'll just be on my way now...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, B-kay!

Let us know when you get the new FireStorm!  And I have no problem with the name being used again--I don't think it's a jinx!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> ...
> Love my FireStorm and am thinking about keeping the name but don't want to jinx the new one, any thoughts?


I don't think it is a jinx. I kept the same name for my K2 each time it was replaced. The last one is still going strong!


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

You could always make the new one a Jr.  Or, FireStorm, Esq. III.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you for the responses, I thought long and hard before naming my Kindle Fire when I first ordered it (placed my order on the first day it was available) and really love the name.  So I am leaning toward keeping the FireStorm name.

Hadou thanks for the fun suggestion, I'll have to think about it but it would have to be FireStorm, Esq. II, since this new one will only be the 2nd one (hopefully).

Still have time so keep your suggestions coming.  Thanks


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have now had my Fire since they came out.
Very happy with it.
Have not expereinced any hardware malfunctions.
But I understand how irritating the charge port issue could be.
Glad to hear that CS is "taking care of it".

I would not hesitate to use the same name again.
But that is me.....


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow, I received the new Fire yesterday but didn't have time to post here.  I have yet to set it up but did check it out right away and it came fully charged.  I need to de-register FireStorm and register and name the new Fire, hopefully I can get that done this evening.  I do believe I will keep the FireStorm name unless while working with it another name seems more appropriate.  As everyone who names their devices knows each one has it's own personality.  

Keeping my fingers crossed that the charge port is not defective (did plug it in as soon as I received it and seems OK so far).

Thanks to everyone for keeping me company while waiting for the replacement and helping with the name concerns.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey, what are friends for?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Hey, what are friends for?


Exactly! LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it's been HOURS now!  How is it, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry I'm still at work, have another couple of hours before I can get home.  I don't get off until 5 pm and it is only 3:13 now here in Tucson, AZ.  I will register it and then get started loading it up.  I was too busy last night when I got home to take care of it.

I did connect to the WiFi at work and it connected right up.  I think the true test for me will be when I have to charge it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Sorry I'm still at work, have another couple of hours before I can get home. I don't get off until 5 pm and it is only 3:13 now here in Tucson, AZ. I will register it and then get started loading it up. I was too busy last night when I got home to take care of it.
> 
> I did connect to the WiFi at work and it connected right up. I think the true test for me will be when I have to charge it.


  OK, I'll be patient. 

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I am posting from FireStorm II.  I didn't have any problems with the registration of thls device and have restored to factory settings my original Fire.  Now I just have to reestablish all of my loaded. Music and apps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!  Sounds like all is going well!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hooray!
And a good choice of names, I might add.
Now back to serious reading, right?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I am posting from FireStorm II. I didn't have any problems with the registration of thls device and have restored to factory settings my original Fire. Now I just have to reestablish all of my loaded. Music and apps.


Glad it went well!


----------

